# Comment mettre le dashboard du bureau sur l'arriere plan



## ceddric (4 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai réussi à placer des widgets du dashboard sur le bureau mais par contre les widgets restent en premier plan tout le temps meme lorsque j'ouvre une application. Comment puis je faire pour que les widgets soient réellement intégrées au bureau merci.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2007)

Avec Amnesty Widget Browser.



> 4. How is Amnesty different from Dashboard's "dev mode"?
> The "dev mode" is simply a trick to move Dashboard's widgets onto the desktop, where they remain floating over all your windows. You still have to go to the Dashboard to open and close new widgets.
> 
> Amnesty is a full-featured Dashboard manager that offers expanded widget features way beyond what is possible in Dashboard. In Amnesty, widgets can exist on different window levels, have opacity, scaling, rotation and can auto-update their information as they exist on your desktop.


----------



## ceddric (5 Novembre 2007)

20 euros juste pour mettre les widgets en arriere plan!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Coucou, je ressors ce vieux sujet car j'ai vraiment un besoin vital de les mettre en arriere plan et refuse de mettre 20E pour ca!

(3 tout au plus, faut pas rire quand même!)

(il serait certainement intéressant de fusionner les 2 sujets que j'ai ressorti)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

La seule solution non payante je te l'ai donné sur l'autre fil, utilise Yahoo Widget Engine ! Alors.


----------



## Wali (6 Avril 2009)

C'est pas le seul moyen... Voici l'autre façon de faire : clic


----------



## L'Ornithorynque (6 Avril 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Coucou, je ressors ce vieux sujet car j'ai vraiment un besoin vital de les mettre en arriere plan et refuse de mettre 20E pour ca!
> 
> (3 tout au plus, faut pas rire quand même!)
> 
> (il serait certainement intéressant de fusionner les 2 sujets que j'ai ressorti)



Si t'as "un besoin vital", tu devrais pas avoir de problème à dépenser 20 :mouais:

Faudrait quand même pas oublier le sens des mots.. J'ai besoin de manger et c'est un besoin vital... et 20 pour manger, pas de problèmes...  

Just kidding 

Sinon , je n'ai pas de solution à te proposer... désolé... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Wali a dit:


> C'est pas le seul moyen... Voici l'autre façon de faire : clic



C'est la même solution mais dans le Terminal, ça ne résout pas le problème du widget flottant.


----------



## Wali (7 Avril 2009)

Même solution mais gratuite pour ceux que le terminal ne rebute pas :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Onyx est gratuit .


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Onyx est gratuit .



On va tenter de repeter notre probleme: les mettre sur le bureau avec Onyx ne pose aucun soucis...

Il y a juste que quand on ouvre n'importe quelle page web ou n'importe quel soft, le widget reste en permanence au dessus..Ce qui est un peu ridicule :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Tu connais la seule solution et elle est payante, donc voilà maintenant tu as la réponse à ta question .


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu connais la seule solution et elle est payante, donc voilà maintenant tu as la réponse à ta question .



Il ne faut pas affirmer que c'est la seule solution quand ce n'est pas le cas...

Comme autre solution il y a: remplacer dashboard par yahoo widget.




Puis je trouve un peu imbécile de payer 20 Euros pour utiliser la fonctionnalité d'une seule ligne de code... :rateau: J'espere que tu en conviendra avec moi. Je sens qu'on est en train de tomber dans les dérives ou chaque fonctionnalité devient payante.

Faut pas déconner non plus!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Et bien evidemment Webclip est le seul widget non compatible avec Amnesty.... Dans le cul Lulu, comme dit la chanson 

20 dollars de foutus à la poubelle!



> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
> *General Issues* [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Webclip widget and webclips created in Leopard's version of Safari do not appear in the Amnesty menu. This is because webclip widgets are not actual, independent widgets, but rather special instances of the Webclip widget itself. We are currently investigating how to open these special widgets inside Amnesty.
> [/FONT]


----------

